# Barbara L. Where is she?



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2011)

has anyone talked to Barbara since august. i am worried about them. she was a prolific member  of  d.c. now nothing. last posting was in august. if anyone has heard anything, please let me know. 

babetoo


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been concerned about her also, and a few others.

I think people should leave a note on the kitchen table if they are not going to be around or if they have just decided it's time to move on.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have been concerned about her also, and a few others.
> 
> *I think people should leave a note on the kitchen table if they are not going to be around or if they have just decided it's time to move on*.


 
Now _that_ is a good idea!


----------



## jabbur (Oct 23, 2011)

She and James are fine.  I'm not sure why she's not been see here but she's on Facebook a lot.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 23, 2011)

jabbur said:


> She and James are fine.  I'm not sure why she's not been see here but she's on Facebook a lot.



That answers your question right there. A lot of people in several of the forums I participate in have been spending the majority of their time on Facebook instead of the forums. I do not even have a Facebook account, so I have no idea why.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 23, 2011)

sure am missing rocklobster, too, weighing in with great cooking and grilling tips, as well as his raucous and pithy good humor.  if you see him on facebook, send him back round our way for a minute, wouldya please?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah--I was wondering where RockLobster and Barbara were--I kinda got off DC while I was in MN because of Internet issues...but have been wondering where the two of them have been...hope all is well.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 24, 2011)

Maybe we could get someone who is into Facebook to say Hey! BarbaraL We miss you .....

I like Aunt Bea's suggestion that if you're going to be gone, leave a note on the kitchen table.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 24, 2011)

We need a new sub-forum--Notes on the Kitchen Table (or Fridge)


----------



## babetoo (Oct 24, 2011)

barbara sent me an e-mail in response to mine. they are ok. just have many problems.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2011)

i'm glad to gear they're ok. hope their problems are resolved soon.

while we're at it, where's uncle bob? i hope the little brown eyed girl didn't tie him up in the root cellar.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2011)

Uncle Bob hasn't been around for nearly a MONTH! Anyone have any word? Hope he's OK. 

Barbara says you can find her on FB. If you go to the Discuss Cooking page I think she is on the list of "friends" if you want to find her.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> Uncle Bob hasn't been around for nearly a MONTH! Anyone have any word? Hope he's OK.
> 
> Barbara says you can find her on FB. If you go to the Discuss Cooking page I think she is on the list of "friends" if you want to find her.




Why does Uncle Bob's listing on the members list show N/A for last visit??


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Why does Uncle Bob's listing on the members list show N/A for last visit??



Maybe he didn't post? Where do you look Andy? I always go through the profile and see the last post made.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> Maybe he didn't post? Where do you look Andy? I always go through the profile and see the last post made.




I looked on the member list.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2011)

Huh. Weird. Oh wait, I think that could happen if he posted something and it got moved or deleted. Was there a contentious thread recently?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> Huh. Weird. Oh wait, I think that could happen if he posted something and it got moved or deleted. Was there a contentious thread recently?


 
When _isn't_ there a contentious thread?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2011)

uncle bob would have probably been a voice of reason in a contentious thread. i doubt it's due to that.

 i've noticed mods often have n/a in their stat categories, and if you look at the who's online thing, it's more vague as to what they are doing. was he a mod at any point? 

my guess is that it is a setting, like how some people can set their profiles to be invisible to all but the mods. maybe if you set the invisibility thing, it makes your last log in invisible as well.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2011)

Invisibility cloak! Ah of course, it all makes sense now! He probably has the elder wand and the resurrection stone too!  

OK, we need a sticky for extended vacations or something. "Going MIA" or something? 

And in case you all don't know this, you can voluntarily leave your information with a Mod so that if you drop off the radar, someone will be able to contact you, and let you know folks are thinking of you. It's strictly voluntary.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> ...OK, we need a sticky for extended vacations or something. "Going MIA" or something?...




We used to have something like that years ago.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> Invisibility cloak! Ah of course, it all makes sense now! He probably has the elder wand and the resurrection stone too!
> 
> OK, we need a sticky for extended vacations or something. "Going MIA" or something?
> 
> And in case you all don't know this, you can voluntarily leave your information with a Mod so that if you drop off the radar, someone will be able to contact you, and let you know folks are thinking of you. It's strictly voluntary.


 
Leave our private information with a mod?!
I don't know any of these mods. 

Who is to say some of the mods aren't whackos?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2011)

that takes all of the fun out of being self-important and leaving in a huff! lol.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Leave our private information with a mod?!
> I don't know any of these mods.
> 
> Who is to say some of the mods aren't whackos?



Heh heh heh...all mods are whackos, and admins are worse! RETIRED admins are the worst yet!  And that's why its all voluntary. You could of course just leave the info with me. You know you can trust me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Leave our private information with a mod?!
> I don't know any of these mods.
> 
> Who is to say some of the mods aren't whackos?



You get to decide which ones are the wackos...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh...all mods are whackos, and admins are worse! RETIRED admins are the worst yet!  And that's why its all voluntary. You could of course just leave the info with me. You know you can trust me.



Yes, leave it with a retired Admin...they are busy doing nothing.

People are able to make their e-mail available for those they wish to contact them.  Thing is...most people don't plan on disappearing, it just happens.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey, I started one. PF, could you sticky it for me? Pretty please with sugar on it? (Oh, and you can likely unsticky that other one)


----------



## pacanis (Oct 24, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, leave it with a retired Admin...they are busy doing nothing.
> 
> People are able to make their e-mail available for those they wish to contact them. Thing is...*most people don't plan on disappearing,* *it just happens.*


 
What is the phrase?
I noticed that people ya don't get to likin' ain't around long neither.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2011)

lol fee, are you originally from joisey? you know, the just happens thing with the disappearing...


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2011)

fuggedaboudit! 

Seriously, that "thanks" button better get fixed up right quick because I've been laughing my behind off today and had no way to "thank" anyone! 

BT, pacanis, consider yourselves "thanked" several times by me today. You've both improved my mood considerably! PF, you would get a great big thanks from me too! You've been awesome with all my pestering today, thanks bunches.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 24, 2011)

Rofl! BT


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2011)

ooh, ooh, a quote from josey wales. good one, pac.

tryin' to get on fee's good side, are we? none of that disappearing stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> fuggedaboudit!
> 
> Seriously, that "thanks" button better get fixed up right quick because I've been laughing my behind off today and had no way to "thank" anyone!
> 
> BT, pacanis, consider yourselves "thanked" several times by me today. You've both improved my mood considerably! PF, you would get a great big thanks from me too! You've been awesome with all my pestering today, thanks bunches.



You're welcome.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> What is the phrase?
> I noticed that people ya don't get to likin' ain't around long neither.



Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2011)

According to the Members List, Barb was online yesterday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol fee, are you originally from joisey? you know, the just happens thing with the disappearing...




Actually, I was thinking of waking up in the hospital...with new cyborg parts.


----------



## Sprout (Oct 26, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, I was thinking of waking up in the hospital...with new cyborg parts.



Just make sure not to pick PF to leave your personal info with.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Just make sure not to pick PF to leave your personal info with.



One of the parts is a recorder...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2011)

you mean that little pipe flute thing they use to teach music to little kids?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2011)

buckytom said:


> you mean that little pipe flute thing they use to teach music to little kids?



Yeah, clever...huh?


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello. Saw my name mentioned a few pages back. I never really went anywhere.  Just had a few changes happening in my life over the last few months. I guess it changed some of my habits. Glad to see things going strong and hope to contribute again.  Let's eat!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2011)

Good to see you back.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Rock!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2011)

good to see you, rock.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, folks! I missed this place. Things have settled down quite a bit and I can get back to some things that I  like.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome back Rock you were missed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome Back, Rock...time for some chow, whatcha got?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 29, 2011)

Yho Rocky Mate


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you are back, Rock. Hope that the "things" that were taking up your time have worked out for the better. I, for one, look forward to your recipes and contributions.


----------

